# Ready to start, just want opinions on these products!



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't know how everything with the Tough-1 brand is. But the few things I've bought with that brand have turned out to be pure junk and just fall apart or are easily wrecked. I've never used either of the Tough-1 products that you posted though. I have a synthetic harness, not sure what brand though. Have had it for years.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I'd avoid the Tough-1 harness as far as I can throw it. I've never seen one on an actual horse, I hate the idea of sewn-in traces, and it just looks cheap and designed by someone who has no idea what driving horses need.

I get that driving is sort of a fun now-and-then thing for some people, and nylon harnesses are cheaper than beta/biothane or leather. I remember when I started driving and could only afford a nylon harness, but I knew I wasn't going to get a Tough-1 if they paid me. The best nylon harness I've seen is the Liberty harness from Ron's Harness (which is now Amber Hillside) With shipping, it was less than $200, was extremely well-made, and I kept it after I bought my ComfyFit (and still have it, having sold the ComfyFit since I wasn't using _that_ nearly as much as I wanted to)

https://www.ronshorseharness.com/product/liberty-nylon-horse-harness/

I can't say much for the easy entry cart, except that easy entry is also easy exit (how do I know this ... oh so very well) and if I ever drive my horse again in mine, I'm getting a wedge seat with sides like the marathon carriages have to keep me from sliding around.

As far as bits go, depends what kind you use, I suppose. I know some horses can be driven in snaffles, others need liverpools or whatever.

I haven't driven since May when I had my accident (one of those freak things, they happen) and I'm not rushing to get back into the driving mode again (only just getting back into the saddle, waiting to see if I can bend my knee enough to sit on the cart seat comfortably.)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would avoid the nylon harness altogether, especially in Florida. There are PLENTY of drivers in FL, so you should have no trouble finding a used Biothane harness in your price range. 

Do not buy cheap leather from online sources, either. This little strip of material is your LIFELINE. If it breaks, you and your precious horse can be seriously injured or killed.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

If you are in FL please join the Florida Whips, this is an amazing group with great and knowledgeable drivers who can help you with everything you need. 

Avoid cheap harness, biothane or true quality leather is your best bets, buying them used is easy enough, and again Florida Whips will help you out with both harness, training, and a good quality cart. Those bicycle tires on those easy entry carts will not hold up to anything but a groomed surface and is horrendous for "off road". Again, a good quality used cart that is not a "suicide cart" is your best starter cart.

I'm in FL also, so welcome and have fun!!!!!


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Great, thanks everyone for all your words of wisdom!! We'll see if I ever get around to trying this, I sure hope I do - and I am serious about it! xD


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I hear you, both my Standardbred and my Shetland are trained to drive, I'm in the market for the pony a cart and eventually, the Big Guy. Good luck and have fun!


----------

